# Napijmy/Wypijmy się



## cpuzey1

hej,
Jaka jest różnica w znaczeniu pomiędzy _*na*pijmy się za... _a _*wy*pijmy się za..._?


----------



## Thomas1

Mówimy albo 'napijmy się za' albo 'wypijmy za'; 'wypijmy się za' jest niepoprawne.
Co do różnicy to w tym kontekście praktycznie jej nie ma.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Mówimy albo 'napijmy się za' albo 'wypijmy za'; 'wypijmy się za' jest niepoprawne.
> Co do różnicy to w tym kontekście praktycznie jej nie ma.


 'Napijmy' takes the reflexive pronoun because it is the equivalent of: 'let's fill *ourselves* with the drink', while 'wypijmy' means 'let's *drink it up*/*empty *the glasses'.


----------



## Kathe19

Strzez sie uzywania 'wypijmy sie', kojarzy mi sie z pijakami


----------



## cpuzey1

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi!!


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> 'Napijmy' takes the reflexive pronoun because it is the equivalent of: 'let's fill *ourselves* with the drink', while 'wypijmy' means 'let's *drink it up*/*empty *the glasses'.


Yes, that's true, but can you discern any difference in meaning between those two wordings in practical usage?
When I hear 
Wypijmy za...
or 
Napijmy się za...
I understand that the toast will be drunk to someone in both cases.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Yes, that's true, but can you discern any difference in meaning between those two wordings in practical usage?
> When I hear
> Wypijmy za...
> or
> Napijmy się za...
> I understand that the toast will be drunk to someone in both cases.


 The question was about using the reflexive pronoun, and I explained why it can be used with one of the verbs but not with the other - because of the meaning difference between 'wypić' and 'napić się'. If you add 'za' and make it a toast, then the meaning actually becomes the same, but 'wypić' and 'napić się' have not the same meaning.


----------



## symbolt

I don't use "napijmy się za."
Anyways, "wypijmy się za" is correct, if you're talking about vampires stating a reason for draining each other (e.g. za karę).


----------



## cpuzey1

symbolt said:


> I don't use "napijmy się za."
> Anyways, "wypijmy się za" is correct, if you're talking about vampires stating a reason for draining each other (e.g. za karę).


 

_I don't use "napijmy się za."_
...any reason why?

P.S. We say "anyway" - some people say "anyways" (more so perhaps in the US & Canada but it's crept over here now too). However, it's incorrect and I would avoid it at all costs. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## symbolt

cpuzey1 said:


> _I don't use "napijmy się za."_
> ...any reason why?


No reason.



> P.S. We say "anyway" - some people say "anyways" (more so perhaps in the US & Canada but it's crept over here now too). However, it's incorrect and I would avoid it at all costs. Hope you don't mind.



No, I don't mind that you personally avoid it. About "it's incorrect" - really? Please prove it. I don't really know who the "we" is, or why you should be any sort of authority on anything, but I would be interested in seeing some evidence from research. After proposing it, please define your categories of correctness so that we can all judge their worth. Thank you.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

symbolt said:


> No, I don't mind that you personally avoid it. About "it's incorrect" - really? Please prove it. I don't really know who the "we" is, or why you should be any sort of authority on anything, but I would be interested in seeing some evidence from research. After proposing it, please define your categories of correctness so that we can all judge their worth. Thank you.



Judging by what native language cpuzey1 lists in his profile, I'd assume "we" refers to British English speakers. As for the proof you ask, maybe this link can help.


----------



## Kathe19

http://www.dailywritingtips.com/50-incorrect-pronunciations-that-make-you-look-dumb/

'Anyways' nie jest poprawne. Natomiast Twoja odpowiedz do cpuzey1 byla co najmniej arogancka. Docen fakt, ze ktos zwraca Ci uwage na bledy.


----------

